# Newbie anyone?



## moores77 (Sep 26, 2010)

Is anyone new to owning/riding horses?? I just recently got my first horse. she is a 15 yr old Appaloosa named Allie. I've been looking at posts on here and i feel very alone . . . i feel like im the only new rider/owner on here! Anyone else new??? If so how new and how did you learn about riding/owning your horse? Are you learning as you go, or is someone teaching you? I do have some experience. I've ridden on and off through my life. But never consistantly.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Lol! Don't feel bad! I was very new owner about 4 years ago. With 2 unhandled yearlings. And I still feel like a new owner! :wink: 

There are bunch of threads all around the forum started "we just bought a horse" or "I just started taking lessons" etc. So there are plenty of new owners/riders out here!


----------



## moores77 (Sep 26, 2010)

thanks kitten, nice to know i'm not alone!


----------



## laurenxo (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, I am an new rider I have only been riding 4 months so you are not the only new one on here


----------



## moores77 (Sep 26, 2010)

Lauren, what kind of horse do you ride? where do you live? sorry about all the questions! LOL


----------



## laurenxo (Oct 1, 2010)

I live in London. I ride at a school and don't have my own horse so it changes from week to week


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

i've been riding for about a year, i don't have my own horse, if that counts as new =)


----------



## DanniS (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey  i was feeling the same till i read this!!!! 
I have 3 ponies that i have had for minimum of 5 years, but have recently bought a horse and am now completly lost!!!! 
i have no idea where to start...its great knowing that im not the only one


----------



## moores77 (Sep 26, 2010)

Dannis, i guess we're in this together!  Hopefully we both can learn a lot from the experienced ppl on here!


----------



## DanniS (Oct 1, 2010)

i have had alot of help so far but when things just started going well with my new horse, i got news that i can only do a little riding now as i am going to be a mummy in may ....which is great news, but not on the riding side of things 
have you got any pictures of your horse????


----------



## JenC (Apr 26, 2010)

I just got my very first horse last week! I am definitely new to owning. I have been taking lessons and trail riding for a little over a year now, but I still consider myself pretty new. 

Lessons are GREAT for improving confidence with horses. Let me tell you my story:

I am a life long lover of horses. I rode as a kid, but very inconsistently. A little over a year ago I found a place nearby that does trail rides, but not just the nose-to-tail rides, they will let you ride at whatever pace you are comfortable. So my first ride, I was on a dead-broke paint with the easiest smoothest trot and lope. At this time I am thinking, I am doing great, but really it's the horse that was doing great 

Anyway, the next time I went riding, they were asking about my experience level and with my ego inflated from my last "great" ride, I perhaps overstated my riding capabilities. So the owner tells me, "OK I have a great horse for you. He is a buckskin paint and he is a ton of fun to ride!" I was so excited, and once I saw him, even more excited because he was the most beautiful thing I have ever laid eyes on.

Well, once I hit the trail it took all of 5 minutes to realize that he was WAAYYY to much horse for me. As soon as the crew started trotting he tried to pull his way to the front, and I struggled to control him. Stupid me, didn't say anything, so once we worked up to a lope, he took off on me, galloping to the front. I nearly was spilled out of the saddle, horn holding for dear life. One of the guides separated with me from the rest of the group, and helped me control my horse until we returned to the barn.

That really shook my confidence, I felt really stupid. However, I didn't want to quit riding, so I went back the very next day, where I was quickly down-graded to the slowest horse in the lot :/ I knew if I wanted to become a better rider, I was going to need instruction, instead of just trial and error on the trail. So I enrolled in western lessons, and my riding has improved so much. I still ride at the trail place, and now I can ride any of their horses. I know I still have a long road ahead of me. I think when it comes to horses you never stop learning. 

So don't feel bad for being new, or making mistakes because it's all a part of the learning process. If you get any chastising comments, just take them with a grain of salt. In the horse world, there are many different belief systems (and some people are VERY passionate about them), and now is your time to figure out what you believe, and what works best for your horse. Best of luck you, and your new Appy!!


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi. I'm definitely a newbie, too, so you're not alone. I've been riding off and on for years but am definitely not an experienced rider. I've only cantered "on purpose" 2 or 3 times. I started leasing in December and just bought my own horse in August. I've been taking it slow and we are taking lessons.


----------



## GarlicBread (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi, and yes, I'm definitely a newbie! I just started taking English lessons about 7-8 weeks ago..so I am _very _far away from owning my own horse. xD I'm glad I'm not alone .


----------



## moores77 (Sep 26, 2010)

SOOO glad to hear from you guys! Good to know i'm not the only newbie here! I'm not taking lessons yet, but i do have my husbands cousin coming to help me learn some. She has been riding horses all of her life so i figure i can learn a thing or two from her 
Dannis here are a few pics of my horse Allie. Do you have any of yours you'd like to share??


----------



## moores77 (Sep 26, 2010)

JenC said:


> I just got my very first horse last week! I am definitely new to owning. I have been taking lessons and trail riding for a little over a year now, but I still consider myself pretty new.
> 
> Lessons are GREAT for improving confidence with horses. Let me tell you my story:
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh! Thanks so much for sharing your story!!  I've had some harsh remarks made towards me some, but I always say "i'm still learning!" and i've already seen soooo many different views on what to do and what not to do! Especially when i asked about if i should take lessons or not.


----------



## baileydawn (Oct 8, 2010)

I am also rather new. I have been just casual riding my friends pony when I was younger (just for fun) but I finally got my own horse last year and took a few lessons on him. Your not the only one  dont worry. Im so glad I got into these awesome animals!!!


----------



## DanniS (Oct 1, 2010)

aww she is lovely  
i have 5 in total, a 2 year old stallion, a 11 year old newforest jumping pony that i have competed throughout the uk (who i love to bits and jump very big with), a 19 year old allrounder that has retired....and then my 2 new horses....thats where i am a newbie....i have no confidence and am not used to horse paces or anything...the amount of time i have fllen off since i have had them is unreal!!!!!  i will upload some pics soon


----------



## LuvsArabella (Aug 23, 2010)

I am a new owner. I have been riding on and off my entire life, from the time I could sit! My mum was into horses and I guess she passed the "horse crazy gene" to me! I have a 9 year old OTTB that I am starting over with and we have made lots of progress. I have neighbors that have horses and I told them they could use place if they needed extra space. They did, and it got me thinking that I could have a horse now and not wait too many more years. So I found a horse and brought her home! I am learning everything as I go along, and haven't made too many mistakes yet! I too feel like I can't really contribute so much to this forum because of my lack of knowledge!


----------



## DanniS (Oct 1, 2010)

Here are my lot  
(in order)
My 19 year old retired conamara cross tb 13.2 all rounder
My2 year old tb stallion (currently 15hh, to make 16.2)
my 11 year old 14hh new forest jumping pony that jumps 5 foot plus!
my 11 year old 17hh warmblood cross tb dressage horse 
and my 16.2 warmblood all rounder that i am slowly trying to get to grips with

the bigger 2 are my new ones!!!!!


----------



## LaurenElaine (Oct 9, 2010)

I feel like i am new again!! Its been six years since ive been in the English saddle, and i JUST got back into it.. wow. I am right back with you in learning!


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

I started riding a year ago but I'm still a beginner. I am currently riding in a lesson with 2 people who need to go for the level above the one I need to go for, so it's stressful. I have just learned 2-point and they are doing small jumps, so it's hard on me, specially with an instructor trying to get the best out of me but going about it wrong by assuming I know what to do, and just don't "listen"....but then again she's not the best full-time instructor, because she doesn't seem to understand the need to talk to people and work up a case as to why you can't/won't do something so you can both figure out why it's not happening properly...she for some reason just assumes that when she says something that you can instinctively do it then, and forever after without being kindly reminded, not yelled at.

But I recommend lessons, they help you fix what needs to be fixed, and NOT pick up bad habits, because you know we all do, who here constantly and always drives with there hand on the wheel? I know I'm a beginner driver and I keep falling into that trap haha


----------



## lilmamabergie (Oct 15, 2010)

New to riding here. Ive been taking lessons with my 6 year old dd. We plan to buy 2 horses buy next spring. My dh has been working with horses on a farm in iceland but I wanted to get some experience for myself. We dont own horses of our own but we live in a farming area and are surronded by them. We often take them from the fields onto our property to eat up the grass. I have 2 in my backyard right now where I plan to have our own.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

I've been riding on and off since I was 11 and I'm getting a BLM Mustang next weekend. I know nothing about owning a horse so it will be quite an experience haha.


----------



## Gazer (Oct 12, 2010)

*Let me make you feel better *

I have owned my mare, Stargazer, for 18 years, trained her myself with no more than a book and a huge love for her, I followed that book to the word. I ended up with a horse that I could do that with out of pure luck. I dont know a lot about horses in general at all. I can ride her like a pro but put me on another and I feel like a brand new rider everytime. Pure luck landed me with an amazing horse out of that experience. 

6 years ago Stargazer was bred accidently by a friends 10 month old mustang colt that was in our field. So we were blessed with a little mustang surprise. When she was born I worked with the fillie the same as I had her mom and she was coming along great when I broke my shoulder and had to take a huge break in working with the horses. Years of surgery and physical therapy passed and now I am recovered fully.

I am now overwhelmed with an 18 year old mare with no manners due to not working her and a 5 year old mare that thinks she is a big dog. I have just started her groundwork again and she is the opposite of everything her momma was. She is not going "by the book", and it seems the more "traditional" I get with her training the more she resists. She was doing whatever I asked of her until I was told that my way is the wrong way. 

So long story short I guess 18 years later and Im still a newbie in all aspects that really matter.

Discouraging for me may mean encouragment for you, just because someone says they have had horses all their lives does not mean that they are pros.


----------



## Western (Oct 15, 2010)

I've been training horses for about five years now, but I just started riding this summer...I learnt to walk/trot on a two year old who had about four days of riding, and I'm now learning to canter on a three year old.. who hasnt cantered yet with a rider. I've also started taking a couple of lessons a month at a nearby stable


----------



## Maggie May (Oct 15, 2010)

I got my first horse two years ago although i have been riding for four and still feel as though i don't know anything i guess the more experiences you get the more you learn but the thing is you can't get frustrated i got frustrated all the time on my 5 year old and i got nowhere


----------



## new2horses (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm new2horses too :wink: I rode for the first time this year. Well, not counting the time I went on a nose-to-tail pony trail ride when I was 12 LOL. My first ride was...an experience. The "instructor" thought it would be a good idea to put me on a barn sour Arabian mare. I didn't fall off but my entire body was in pain for weeks! Then I started taking english lessons on an appendix horse named Lucky. She was sweet but quite lazy. Until recently I was riding a friend's horse, an older appy named Frijo. He was a good confidence builder for me and my friend was actually a better teacher than the instructors I had been paying. Unfortunately, he got a bit stubborn and nippy in his old age and I've decided to go elsewhere. I'm looking into a half lease right now. I'm so jealous of you guys who can own horses. Be thankful for it!


----------



## oldcamper (Oct 28, 2010)

I haven't been a horse owner before and its been awhile from rideing, so i feel new again


----------



## JekkaLynn (May 21, 2010)

DanniS said:


> i have had alot of help so far but when things just started going well with my new horse, i got news that i can only do a little riding now as i am going to be a mummy in may ....which is great news, but not on the riding side of things
> have you got any pictures of your horse????


Lol, I have free-leased horses before but just bought my first horse the begining of June. She is 14.2 hands so I vowed to loose 30 pounds before I rode her more then just a walk. My horse was in really bad shape, skin and bones with a deep gash on her leg. I figured great I won't be able to loose the 30 pounds now. It was just finally all healed up and I was starting to ride her and she tripped and I had to throw myself clear. I found out a week later that I was pregnant. I was planning on riding still but then I started fainting and loosing weight from extreme morning sickness and now i'm grounded for the rest of the pregnancy .


----------



## wingsinmoonlight (Aug 17, 2010)

I feel new too! I had a horse as a child, but he was just a pasture pet. I took lessons for about 5 years, but had a 4ish year break before my Bonnie sort of fell into my life. She had never been ridden at all (3 years old), so I am slowly teaching her, and relearning at the same time. I've been taking lessons myself, and working with a trainer for her...I tell you what, it a weird feeling- It's like I know what to do, but I can't make my body do it anymore. My first lesson I couldn't even post! And I was competing not that many years ago. Plus I have had to learn about "owner stuff" since I am no longer a kid, and the proverbial buck stops with me now.


----------



## shakenbake (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm still a newbie to the horse world... Kind of...

Started a weekly lesson this time last year (as an adult with very very few rides as a kid), bought my first horse in Feb this year (lived in suburbia so agisted him in full care), second in July and moved to 25acres so now they live with me...

I had a great instructor where I agisted but am now interstate so no longer have an instructor. I've spent many times on horse forums asking many questions and love the fact that people are so helpful. I've now almost completed a Tafe horse course and have been accepted and enrolled to study a Bachelor of Equine Science next year, and will soon start Equine Asissted Therapy with clients I see.

My life has changed dramatically in one year - being that I now understand the connection with horses and love it! I am very competent with ground work, encourage impecable manners from my boys and treat them well with a good focus on nutition and natural care - still a nervous nelly in the saddle but getting better...

So, you may be a newbie now, but you'll be the one offering assistance to the other newbies in a few months! 

Congrats on your purchase and new love...


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Im kinda new I rode horses for a couple of years a while back then quit. Which was the biggest mistake ever so I've just recently started back the past winter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm a newer member to the world of horses and I also have an Appaloosa. He is a red/white color and he is 10 yrs. old. Don't feel alone!


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

I just bought my girl in late July/early August. She's a 5 year old Trakhener X. It's been AMAZING so far. I rode for about 15 years on and off prior to making my first purchase. After all that time this purchase wasn't even planned either - wrong time, right deal, so I took a chance and it worked out REALLY REALLY well. I'm still learning as I go, as I think everyone does. Its fun though, and definitely keeps you on your toes!


----------



## aarnie (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm newbie


----------



## Perfection (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm kinda a newbie. I grew up with horses, we had and still have a couple of them but they're family horses, everyone gets to ride and groom and all that. About almost two years ago I got my first own pony. We sold him a couple of months ago which makes me sad because I loved to ride him. But I'm looking forward to getting my second very own horse.


----------

